# Any finger shooters got some huntin stories?



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

I've killed several whitetail deer over the years finger shooting. No really good stories though. The only case where I killed something due to finger shooting was a smallish muley buck I killed in '95 is my only non-whitetail bow kill, it was a spike with one side 1/2 broken off. I affectionatley refer to it as my "1 by half: muley. It suprised me when it walked by me about 8 yards away while I was pouting about missing a decent 7 point whitetail 10 minutes earlier. and I center punched it's heart with a quick shot. I probably would not have had enough time to get a release hooked up in time.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

D'OH! I hit reply to quick. Here is the story with grammer and spelling cleaned up a little:

I've killed several whitetail deer over the years finger shooting. No really good stories though. The only case where I killed something due to finger shooting was a smallish muley buck I killed in '95 as my only non-whitetail bow kill, it was a spike with one side 1/2 broken off. I affectionately refer to it as my "1 by half" muley. It surprised me when it walked by me about 8 yards away while I was pouting about missing a decent 7 point whitetail 10 minutes earlier. and I center punched it's heart with a quick shot. I probably would not have had enough time to get a release hooked up in time.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bowhunter 666

Here you can watch some of my shoots with finger release in Namibia.
http://video.google.de/videoplay?do...=82&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

My greatest trophy. 44 steps with a recurve bare bow.


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

i went from shooting with stick and string back to shooting fingers on my compound with peep and sight. i think my next move is to take off the peep and sight and start shooting instinctively with a compound....

full circle round....


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

That's a great shot with the recurve. Karoo as much as id like to watch the videos it would take awhile to load on dial up. But supposed to be getting High Speed Internet soon so ill defiantly take a look at them.

Heres my first deer with fingers ive killed a few other deer barebow but was using a release aid. I posted the buck this year when I shot him but for some who may have no caught the thread ill give ya quick story.

I went hunting on my moms cousins land with my cousin I wanted to go to the "Pond Stand" This is next to thicket with with open woods and there's a logging trail that comes in front of the stand its just one of those spots that feels good. The morning was beautiful with sun rise I was glad to be alive just to enjoy it with the yellow red and orange leaves it just made the scenery that much better. About 9 I believe I did a series of grunts on the HS True Talker nothing aggressive just social grunts. About 5 minutes after I had to take a leak just as I get ready to let er fly I see a deer on the logging trail how I didn't see him coming in I dont know. I get my pants back on and get my bow slowly then get in to a position so I can shoot. He walks to me puts his face in some leaves and rubs his eyes and look at me but I believe the Realtree saved me a few times. This whole time he's down wind I sprayed down with Fitzgerald Deer Dander and I truly believe in it now. He walks up to 10 yards broadside I pick a spot draw slow and burn a hole through his kill zone with my eyes then release the string. He runs 30 yards stops looks around and starts to get tipsy and runs shoulder charges a tree and does a flip and dies at 50 yards. 










Entrance









Exit


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

My congratulation to this nice hunting success.
One :darkbeer: on you.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Zen,

That is primarily what I do now, due to shoulder problems (compound bare bow). But I've discovered its the best of both worlds. The extra umph of the compound increases your effective range over a recurve by almost double. The let off is a huge benefit in front of an animal. The new compounds are very quiet. Yet you still get the fun of bare bow shooting. Try it; you'll get addicted.

BH,

Great story and a trophy for sure. Keep it fun, that's the key.

Cato


----------



## Brad Deffenbaug (Jul 5, 2006)

*Why I Switched Back to Fingers*

I'd left my release at my morning stand because I expected to hunt there again in the evening. Got back to the hunting area late and couldn't make the original stand so my buddy loaned me his release. 

As you might have guessed, a huge buck showed up. It grazed behind me and moved slowly through the plumbrush until it came to my tracks. It trailed me right to my stand and looked up at me. Fortunately, I was mostly hidden by the trunk of the tree and in full camo. 

The buck made a half-circle and stood broadside at 15 yards. I'd made it to full draw and was locked on target. But I couldn't get the stupid release to fire! Turns out it was a thumb release and I'd never fired one before. My focus naturally left the buck and shifted to how to get the dang release to work and I missed that monster (150-plus class) at near point-blank range. I was sick. 

But I still hadn't learned my lesson. 

A couple days later, I had a perfect quartering-away shot on a forkhorn whitetail. This time I had my Scott release and it worked flawlessly. However, the string loop hung up on the jaws of the release (it was one of those stupid T.R.U. loops made of metal). 

While I carefully tried to close the release and figure out the problem, the bow fired and I got back-handed in the face. 

Two years of target panic followed. Thanks to gear changes and advice from guys here on AT, I was able to work through my problems and get my confidence back. I'm now shooting the way I like to shoot. It's a bit contrary to how the archery industry would prefer, but it works for me. 

Scored this pig last Friday. 

Shadow Man


----------



## Brad Deffenbaug (Jul 5, 2006)

*Fingers Saved This Hunt*

On my last trip to the island of Lanai to bowhunt mouflon sheep, I was scouting with my buddy before the hunt and my shooting glove fell out of the truck and was lost. On opening day, I couldn't find it but was able to hunt the rest of the week irregardless. Couldn't have done that if I'd been a release shooter and lost my release. 

It was strange because when I pulled my 70-lb Mathews with no game around, it hurt my fingers. When I drew on game, though, I never felt a thing!

A week after returning, my buddy called me to say he'd found my glove. Figures!

Shadow Man


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Two different years, two different kinds of weather (Rainy & Dry),two "Book" Black-tail Bucks, all from one tree stand. 

The buck on my right is a 3-point that scored 121-5/8. The one on my left is a 4-point that just hit 90".

The 3-point came in with two does. He had his nose "Stuck" to the back side of the last doe. I had other things on his mind.:wink: When I heard them coming I came to full draw and waited for something to show up in the little clearing under my stand. The buck stoped in the center of that opening, about 15 yards, to look up and down the trail he had just crossed. When I looked up the hill, away from where my stand was, I sent the 2216 on it's way. He didn't go more then 40 yards. 

Two years later I had the 4-point come in all by him self. He was trotting down the hill to find the bucks that were "Ratteling Horns" (ME) . The only thing he found was my ACC 3-60 thru this vitals. I tried to stop him by grunting with just my throught but he didn't stop till he was under my stand. The only shot he gave me was at 3 1/2 yards as he started to walk away. It took him about 30 seconds to make up his mind which way he wanted to head. Three steps later, the broadhead passed thru from his back-strap out to the bottom of his brisket.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

O.K. Those pictures didn't work.

These should.

3-Point











4-Point


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

First AZ elk, fingers.









First and only javalina, fingers AZ. Sorry all I have online.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice pics guys wish I had more


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

BowHunter6666

I am not sure if this hunting report from last year is what you want, but I hope you enjoy the report.

*The 7nt successful year of hunting at the Bhejane Game Farm*

On Saturday the 7th July 2007 me, my wife and my son arrived at the Bhejane Game Farm for the seventh time. We went there to meet my South African friend Sven Thomson and to go after our common passion the bow hunting for twelve days.
Since Sven arrived at the Bhejane farm only on Monday I used the Sunday to check the chosen arrows I took with me. The Carbon Express 3D select 400 / 420 grain weight / G5 Tekan II mechanical heads / 296 fps speed and my bow the Mathews Conquest II with 74 lbs / 29“ draw length . 
My hit rate on 20 and 30 yards was to the point so I was impatiently waiting for the first day of the hunt.
After the arrival of my friend we took position in the about 4 meter high elevated blind located near a runway for small airplanes.
The wind was coming from the east and we were a bit unsure whether it would carry our smell too far
Two and a half hours later two female ostriches approached the water carefully. 
I decided to shoot one of these birds. The set quest turned out to be a hard one since I wanted to kill the ostrich with a headshot.
When the bird had approached to a distance of 20 yards I let go the arrow which did not miss his aim.
After this first success I decided to go after Bush pigs.
Philip Theunissen, the owner of the farm, prepared a bait with a trail camera to fulfil me my wish.
Sadly the bait was not accepted by any Bush pigs during my time on the Bhejane farm.
On Wednesday Sven and I went into the hills to a wonderfully walled blind to hunt Gemsbok which we had seen.
To our disappointment the wind was to strong so we did not see an animal the whole day.
We decided to hunt separately at different places the next day, Sven at a blind in the mountains and me at a spot close to our camp. 
I moved to the blind with my friend P.H. Hendrik Theunissen with whom I had my biggest hunting success in the past years.
At about 11 o’clock a group of Lechwe came into my sight of which I took a lot of pictures since the masculine animals were too young.
When the group of Lechwe left the water place six Nyalas and three Black Wildebeets approached.
My pulse started to quicken, since I was looking for a Black Wildebeest for years.
The Nyalas approached up to 20 yards on the other hand the Wildebeest stopped at a distance of 40 yards, so too far for a save shot.
After seemingly endless waiting the wind took up again and carried our scent to the beasts. It did not take a minute and we were on our own again.
Frustrated we decided to continue our hunt on another day with lesser wind.
On Friday Hendrik and I went to the elevated blind since that spot was visited by Mountain Reedbuck, Duiker, Impala, Kudu and Blesbok as well as Eland.
At 2 o’clock a Kudu cow with two cups visited the blind whose grace and movement were fabulous for the eye.
A big Blesbok came up to 60 yards at 3 o’clock which was extremely cautious and only approached very slowly.
The hunter in me came out again since I had never seen such a big Blesbock.
When it disappeared at a distance of 30 yards behind a bush I almost couldn’t hide my disappointment any more.
At about 4 o’clock the news arrived through the radio that Sven had brought down a Gemsbock.
We wanted to help to recover the animal when at a distance of 200 yards a group of Eland came into sight, so we decided to stay and wait.
When the Eland reached the water place and I was preparing for the shot they jumped from the waterhole without any reason.
Finally I started packing my bow and camera when Hendrik pointed at two further Blesbocks. 
The bigger one of the two was not as big a the one two hours earlier, but it moved very cautious as well and let the younger one first take the water.
I pulled my bow and waited for the elder one to stand still. When it stopped for a moment and benched his head towards the water I loosened the bolt. 
The distance to cover was at about 80 yards, the arrow missed the backbone by 1 cm and pierced the lung and liver.
After measuring the trophy we discovered that I had shot probably a new world record after SCI with a horn length of 56, 2 inches.
On Saturday I tried my luck with Sven again on Black Wildebeest without success.
When Sven left the Bhejane on Monday I tried the hunt on a Black Wildebeest again with Hendrik again without success but out of nowhere five male Nyala appeared.
I decided to shoot the biggest one which constantly kept on leaving the shot range for a save shot.
When it finally stopped for a moment at a distance of 20 yards I let go the arrow which penetrated both lungs and caused the Nyala to go down in sight of us.
On Wednesday me and Hendrik started a walk and stalk hunt in search of a Black Springbok on the neighbour farm.
Since the farmer Christo had given me the Black Springbok as a birthday present.
After three miss tries we got the chance again at 4 o’clock and brought one down. At this point I want to thank Christlo (Sply) and his wife Linda Olivier for the extra ordinary breakfast. 


On Thursday I left the Bhejane with tears in my eyes and the feeling of leaving my home.
I can not thank Philip, Adriana, Hendrik and Greyling Theunissen enough for the greatest time in the year and their great hospitality. And in 2008 I will visited the Bhejane again.


----------



## beartrack (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a story on myself, that really isn't about fingers except that I bagged a 3x4 muley shooting fingers. What made it kind of funny is that I knew that in the afternoon bucks were hanging up in foothills above some fields amidst the pine and oak. We'd had a really good winter and the grass was very tall, so it was hard to spot/n/stalk. You just had to move real slow and keep glassing over the hill in front of you. 

As a moved along w/ the wind in my face I looked over this slight rise and could see horns sticking above the grass. I ducked down and knocked an arrow and doing a low duck walk moved until I could see the horns full from this low position. I gradually raised up and was slightly above a bedded buck at about 30 yards. His body was laying just slightly out of line w/ me and he was looking down the hill, kind of dozing. His horns were to me on one side so I knew they looked tall compared to his size, a nice buck, but no idea of width.

I didn't have a shot except at his neck, which I wouldn't normally take, but I'd been practicing for turkey season since march shooting at bottle caps. I was confident that I could take the artery out at the juncture of his head and neck. I shot him dead on my sight pin and he jumped up and ran almost over the top of me. I thought he was charging! I grabbed an arrow from my quiver and prepareded to defend myself (I know it sounds silly, but he was comming right at me). When I moved though, he saw me and turned down the hill, not 20 feet from me.

Here's the thing. I saw his horns sticking out past his ears and thought I'd nailed a 28" buck. Maybe some of it was also being hopeful because there have been bucks over 30" that have come off that mountain range. It never occured to me to conisder the arrow sticking through the side of his neck in comparison to the horns.

I waited about 15 minutes and then followed a blood trail that looked like it was made w/ a bucket. That buck was maybe 100yds down the hill. The arrow had punched the arteries perfectly, then because I was higher, actually stuck into the body just as the shoulder blade thins at the top, broke a rib and might have just nicked one lung (at the time I was shooting an 80# bow). What I didn't think about was that this is also the place in the Sierras where the blacktail and mule deer ranges overlap and there is much cross breeding. This deer had the narrowest set of ears I'd every seen on a buck around here. It turned out to be right at 23", but still a nice buck. I don't think it weighed more than 120# dressed, very small.

I don't actually have any of the buck on digital, but I'll take some pictures of the rack and try to post them later.


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

I'm not much of a story teller but will try and post some pics of some finger shooting kills.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Some from the Recurve days. Back when my shoulders allowed for a little more draw weight. ukey:


----------



## beartrack (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm trying to post a the pic of that mule deer. Not having much luck, but here's a link:

http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q177/bear-track/FSCN0713.jpg


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

For Beartrack


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Very nice pics. My Hoyt is at the shop so I tried to sight my Bowtech in for fingers and sights had a few good shots but couldnt get consistent with it dont know how you guys do it.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here you can see my hunting story from last month, I hope you enjoy this:wink:

*http://www.youtube.com/v/LmJdHbfjvrI&hl=en*


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Karoojager said:


> Here you can see my hunting story from last month, I hope you enjoy this:wink:
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/v/LmJdHbfjvrI&hl=en*



Sorry haven't had high speed back long. Went to go and watch the video and they said its no longer available. If you would repost it id gladly watch it


----------



## ESMO-Joe (Oct 18, 2004)

*South Dakota Turkey*

I just got back from the season opener in South Dakota and had a great trip. I went out with my friend Ryan Saturday morning and within 45 minutes we found birds. We tried to stalk them thru the cedar trees but with the snow on the ground it made to much noise to get close and we bumped them. Within the next hour we had circled around to the other side of the field to start down the direction the birds had gone. We were slipping thru the timber about fifteen yards deep from the edge of the field when we spotted birds up ahead of us in the field. They were feeding around and with a few calls they started feeding our direction. I picked a window to shoot thru if a shot was offered, there was a nice gobbler working his way down the fence line. He stepped behind a thicker spot in the brush and I got drawn, as he was stepping up to my window he looked back into the timber and saw something he didn't like and moved out into the field, only a step or two short. I let down and waited and shortly after anther gobbler was making his way into shooting range but as luck would have it a hen stepped into my shooting window and just looked at us, unfortunately she blocked any shot at the gobbler. A jake did present a shot but I passed on it.
Later in the morning we got into a very large group of birds with several large gobblers strutting with a lot of other turkey activity as well. They were holed up in a cedar grove that the cattle had been in. All the under growth was gone so there was no getting close. We did however find the roost so came back in the evening to wait for them to start making there way back to the roost. Ryan packed in his Double Bull 360 and we got set up about an hour early. The turkey started making there way to the roost but they were staying about 35 yards away in the cedars. We sat and watched bird after bird after bird walk by in the cedars. As it was getting closer to fly up time Ryan noticed that the birds were starting to gather a little way behind the blind and that there were three gobblers that may present a shot. We closed the side of the blind that we had open and opened a shooting window in the back. Just as I was getting set to draw the first hen flew up to roost, I drew back and took a gobbler at 23 yards. After getting out of the blind and running him down I brought home a nice 22 pound gobbler with a 9 inch beard and 3/4 inch spurs. 
When I popped out of the blind to retrieve my bird all hell broke loose and birds went everywhere. There had to be in the neighborhood of 100 birds in the area waiting to go to roost. Ryan definitely put me in the birds, thanks Ryan.


----------



## Tim Hoeck (Apr 2, 2008)

I've shot fingers for almost 34 years and have shot alot of stuff. 
Heres a few that I have on my computor


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*funny*

Here is a story that I think you all will like, it happened to my hunting partner. we both shoot fingers with Tabs he got me started in bow hunting, it was a cold January day in south Central New Mexico mountains and he was wearing a glove under his tab, A nice 3x3 walked right in front of him while he was taking a break (we spot and stalk) as he drew back he remembered about the glove and felt uncomfortable about it but took the shot anyway and the arrow flew hi. cussing himself he took the glove off and put back on the tab, just for giggles he drew back and was holding swinging back and forth to check his shooting lanes. while he was back a small 3x walked within 10 yards and my partner put the arrow right in the heart for his first ever deer with a bow. NOW THAT IS LUCK.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Tim Hoeck said:


> I've shot fingers for almost 34 years and have shot alot of stuff.
> Heres a few that I have on my computor


Awesome kills! It looks to me you are shooting barebow is this the case?


----------



## Tim Hoeck (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes barebow all the way. Never shot a bow with sights until the last month or so. My son has sights and kept asking me how to to do this or that and couldn't answer him so I got a new bow with sights and release and am learning right along with him. Its really not my thing but I can see how it can help someone new to learn how to shoot and become a real good shot quick. To me it takes alot out of shooting. I like to see my arrow in flight but with this new set up I have to keep asking him were I hit. I'm used to shooting a bow with about top speed of 225 FPS and seeing my arrow but with these new bows and small light weight arrows going almost 300 FPS I can't see where the heck they go.


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

Here's my elk from 2007.


----------



## elecshoc (Dec 7, 2006)

20 yards down hill. My dad was across the ravine about 200 yards away when this buck and doe first walked by him. They spooked when he tried to nock his arrow. I was watching a herd of mulies making my plan to make a stalk when I heard leaves behind me, the doe had run right towards me with the buck trailing behind. They turned broadside at twenty and I let the buck have it. From the time they ran towards me to when my dad heard the buck bust out was a matter of seconds according to my pops. Not sure if I would had time to clip my release aim and shoot.


----------



## ncsturkey (Oct 18, 2004)

This is the most recent kill shooting fingers. DAS recurve, 33 yards ,New Zealand


----------

